# No gloss sealer for background?



## Frosty (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking for a sealer for fake rock wall that want have a glossy shine to it when dry. 
Anyone have any info?
Cheers


----------



## hurcorh (Oct 19, 2011)

you can sprinkle some sand over the surface after you apply the gloss while it is still wet. i did this with pondtite and it worked well.


----------



## Sofoula88 (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been looking for the same thing for ages,having enough trouble finding a non toxic sealer as it is but haven't been able to find a matte one,I hate stupid pondtite..I'm interested to see if anyone has found a sealer that dosent leave the glossy shine


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 19, 2011)

I've found a pool tile sealer that works well, I'll have to pop out to the shed to find the proper name for it, I'll be back in a minute


----------



## Frosty (Oct 19, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I've found a pool tile sealer that works well, I'll have to pop out to the shed to find the proper name for it, I'll be back in a minute



Thanks for that.
I'll try to track some down and see how it goes.
Cheers.


----------



## kr0nick (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Frosty i have used Tile and Grout sealer from bunnings. It was in the tile section and comes in a 2L bucket it seems to be working great no shine what so ever and water just runs off in beads.
Ill add the full name later and i think it cost about $20.


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 19, 2011)

There are matt/flat polyurethane's around, I'm sure.


----------



## Frosty (Oct 19, 2011)

kr0nick said:


> Hey Frosty i have used Tile and Grout sealer from bunnings. It was in the tile section and comes in a 2L bucket it seems to be working great no shine what so ever and water just runs off in beads.
> Ill add the full name later and i think it cost about $20.



Cheers Kronick.


----------



## kr0nick (Oct 20, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Cheers Kronick.


Not a problem mate it was something i just spotted while walking down the tile section and it seems to be working alright for me. Btw my rockwall is grout and pva mixed and is fairly strong as well.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Oct 20, 2011)

also once u do your protection coats u can do one more and rough it up with sandpaper


----------



## Sofoula88 (Oct 22, 2011)

Jax- it has to be non toxic dosent it?.. That one dosent say anything bout being non toxic?


----------



## kr0nick (Oct 22, 2011)

Sofoula88 said:


> Jax- it has to be non toxic dosent it?.. That one dosent say anything bout being non toxic?


It shouldn't matter if you let it cure and air out properly. I don't think my tile and grout sealer was non toxic and it has been working fine for 2 months but i can't find the bucket atm so i wouldn't know.


----------



## Frosty (Oct 22, 2011)

kr0nick said:


> It shouldn't matter if you let it cure and air out properly. I don't think my tile and grout sealer was non toxic and it has been working fine for 2 months but i can't find the bucket atm so i wouldn't know.



Come on Krons. Look a bit harder, your lettin the team down.


----------



## Dan40D (Oct 22, 2011)

What about good old bondcrete, it has a matt finish Bondall Bondcrete


----------



## kr0nick (Oct 23, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Come on Krons. Look a bit harder, your lettin the team down.


Hey Frosty i found it "HOORAY" It's called "Bondall Tile and Grout Sealer" It comes in a 1L bucket, It says on the bucket that it is water based but it still has a safety warning:S. It is working perfect for me atm so I highly recommend it.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 23, 2011)

Sofoula88 said:


> Jax- it has to be non toxic dosent it?.. That one dosent say anything bout being non toxic?



No, it doesn't state non toxic, but it also doesn't mention anything toxic on the MSDS (material safety data sheet) either, and they're obliged by law to state any potential hazard. I certainly wouldn't use it in a humid environment or water bowl/ mini pond set up either, that's what pondtite was designed for. I use the tile sealer on the vertical rock face and pondtite on the horizontal, my next one I'm going to do all pondtite and see how a rub with steel wool or sandpaper goes. I love pondtite's water repellant ability, I just don't like the shine!
I don't know about bondall , but considering it would be used outside most of the time I doubt there would be the same 'softening' that seems to happen with PVA. 

Can you pop a link in for the bondall tile sealer please kron, I'm using my phone and it's too hard


----------



## Frosty (Oct 23, 2011)

kr0nick said:


> Hey Frosty i found it "HOORAY" It's called "Bondall Tile and Grout Sealer" It comes in a 1L bucket, It says on the bucket that it is water based but it still has a safety warning:S. It is working perfect for me atm so I highly recommend it.



Cheers Krons, thanks for that. I'll head down this arvo and see if I can track some down.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 23, 2011)

Paving paint


----------



## kr0nick (Oct 23, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Cheers Krons, thanks for that. I'll head down this arvo and see if I can track some down.


Not a problem mate let us know how it turns out.



Jaxrtfm said:


> No, it doesn't state non toxic, but it also doesn't mention anything toxic on the MSDS (material safety data sheet) either, and they're obliged by law to state any potential hazard. I certainly wouldn't use it in a humid environment or water bowl/ mini pond set up either, that's what pondtite was designed for. I use the tile sealer on the vertical rock face and pondtite on the horizontal, my next one I'm going to do all pondtite and see how a rub with steel wool or sandpaper goes. I love pondtite's water repellant ability, I just don't like the shine!
> I don't know about bondall , but considering it would be used outside most of the time I doubt there would be the same 'softening' that seems to happen with PVA.
> 
> Can you pop a link in for the bondall tile sealer please kron, I'm using my phone and it's too hard


Hey Jax just a quick link from a google search but here you go
http://www.bondall.com/tileguard/tile_grout_sealer.html
Also NO! i don't use this product for anything other then rock backdrops as i don't know how well it would stand up to constant moisture. As i said it was just something i saw whilst walking past and seems to be working fine for my ackies. Also Jax i researched Pondtite before making my wall and i found people complained about the "gloss" appearance but then again it is made to seal ponds which are under constant water supply, not just to seal a fake rock background. Also let me know how the steel wool works over sandpaper as i tried that but it didn't work so well :S Thanks


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 23, 2011)

Ta, did you use sandpaper? It needs to be 1200grit of finer or it will just looked scratched, the steel wool to use is not the sort you find at the supermarket, it found near the sandpaper (at bunnings) and comes in coarse, fine and medium. I used the fine when doing polyurethane on the "Balt" tank.

Thanks for the link


----------



## Frosty (Nov 3, 2011)

Got some Bondall tile and grout sealer. Gave a good 4 coats and I'm very happy with the finish. No gloss what so ever. Thanks Krons for putting me onto it.  
Next question is. How long do I need to wait till I put the snake in? The last coat was put on Monday around lunch time. With the enclosure all closed up for a day, it smells a bit funny once the door is opened.
Cheers


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 3, 2011)

until it stop smelling funny  

I'd leave it open for a good week , then shut the doors for a couple of days with the heating going, then stick your head in after the couple of days..... if it still smells funny then open the doors, shut off the heat and air for another week. why rush to get it occupied when it could cause problems ?


----------



## Frosty (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeh, that sounds good to me. Most things smell funny to me tho, cause I have a funny nose. Well, It's funny looking. :lol: 
Not keen at all to cause any health issues for snakeypoo. So I will leave it another week or so. Thanks jax.


----------



## kr0nick (Nov 5, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Got some Bondall tile and grout sealer. Gave a good 4 coats and I'm very happy with the finish. No gloss what so ever. Thanks Krons for putting me onto it.
> Cheers


Not a problem mate, Lucky I spotted it lol


----------

